# Sheepshead where?



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

I know how to catchsheep's in the pass and around the jetty's in the spring. But where do you look for then this time of the year and what the best approach?Thanks


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was underwater cleaning some boats in Bayou Chico and saw a couple of really nice sized ones. No real point to this post other than they were in there around pilings and were eating the barnacles I was scraping off.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

yes look for some deep water boat slips and you will find some.


----------



## BrimBuster (Jul 6, 2009)

sheephead are hard fish to catch this late in the year. the are real finiky. good luck.


----------

